# Rahmengröße Switch



## Osti (11. Juli 2004)

Servus,

ich wollte mal Eure Meinung zur Rahmengröße des Switch einholen. Ich komme jeden Tag an nem Radhändler vorbei und drück mir die Nase am Schaufenster platt. Objekt der Begierde ist ein Switch-Rahmen Ltd. von  2003. Die Rahmengröße ist 16,5" und genau das ist das Problem. Ich bin 1,83m und bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Rahmen nicht doch zu klein ist. Habe auch ein RM7 in 18" und finde es von der Größe ganz passend, bzw. es könnte einen Tacken kleiner sein (werde noch nen kürzeren Vorbau montieren). Jetzt bin ich natürlich unsicher, ob das Switch in 16,5" nicht doch etwas zu klein ist. Einsatzgebiet soll hauptsächlich FR-Tour sein. Soll heißen, vom Gewicht einigermaßen zivil aufgebaut um halt ne Tour mit Jumps, kleinen Drops etc. zu machen. 

Tja, was meint Ihr, passt das noch von der Größe oder doch lieber nen 18"-Rahmen suchen. Probefahrt geht leider nicht, da der Rahmen unaufgebaut ist und ich auch nur den Rahmen kaufen möchte. 

Osti


----------



## bang kenobi (11. Juli 2004)

Hi...
ich fahr bei einer größe von +- 1,86m die 18" variante...
funktioniert ganz gut, beim kleineren hätte ich wohl ein problem mit der sattelstütze...
bei den 04 modellen hat RM endlich einen größeren Sattelrohr-durchmesser verbaut, der auch teleskopstützen zulässt, aber bei 26,8mm siehts da echt mau aus...

aber irgendwo wird doch ein aufgebautes 16,5er switch rumstehen, oder ?

gruß max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krankedbiker (11. Juli 2004)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf jedem Fall das 16,5er nehmen. Hol dir ne RaceFace XY in 400m länge mit dazu.


----------



## Osti (11. Juli 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf jedem Fall das 16,5er nehmen. Hol dir ne RaceFace XY in 400m länge mit dazu.



Meinst Du, dass man das mit einer langen Sattelstütze ausgleichen kann? 
Wobei die sich dann ja nicht wirklich viel versenken lassen würde.....

Osti


----------



## krankedbiker (11. Juli 2004)

Oder du machst es so wie der "Frorider" Picco aus Insbruck. Der hat sich so ein Adapterstück gebastelt was er zum Uphillen zwischen die Sattenstütze und den Rahmen steckt. und beim Downhillen nimmt er es raus und packt es in den Rucksack.

Von Teleskopsattenstützen halte ich persönlich nicht so viel, das meiner Meinung nach das obere Rohr viel zu dünn ist. Aber das Teil vom Picco ist echt genial.


----------



## krankedbiker (11. Juli 2004)

schau hier mal auf seiner homepage nach http://www.vertriders.at 

vielleicht kann er dir ja Bilder von der Konstruktion schicken.


----------



## Osti (11. Juli 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> schau hier mal auf seiner homepage nach http://www.vertriders.at
> 
> vielleicht kann er dir ja Bilder von der Konstruktion schicken.



hab leider kein Bild davon gefunden. Werde mal hinschreiben. Hätte eigentlich auch kein Problem ne lange Sattelstütze für Touren zu fahren und eine kürzere fürs Jumpen etc. Mein Skepsis besteht eher darin, ob der Rahmen an sich für mich zu klein ist. Soll heißen mit langer Sattelstütze und Syntace-VRO Kombi (die ja auch nochmal in der Länge  verstellbar ist)????

Osti


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Juli 2004)

also ich mag große rahmen. ich bin ca. 5 cm größer als du, aber ich ärger mich drüber, das mein flow blos 19" hat. weil bei einem etwas größeren rahmen könnt die sattelstütze ein klein wenig kürzer sein und würde sich voll versenken lassen. wär dann effektiv wieder flacher. 
und dann ist da noch die länge. kurze rahmen sind zwar ganz schön zum spielen, aber zum tourenfahren mag ich sie irgendwie nicht so  

naja, is wohl geschmackssache, mußt du selber entscheiden...


----------



## krankedbiker (12. Juli 2004)

> ich ärger mich drüber, das mein flow blos 19" hat



Hey Pussytrailfahrer. Ich bin noch größer wie du und mein Flow ist 16,5". Und weil mir der Rahmen noch zu groß war ha ich das Sattelrohr noch einen cm gekürzt. Ist also nur noch 16" jetzt. Ich fahre damit auch gerne schonmal Touren. Aber am besten ist es fürn Bikepark oder zum Trialen.


----------



## Phil Claus (12. Juli 2004)

Hi Osti,

wichtig ist einzig und alleine, die für Dich optimale Grösse zu finden. Mein Vorschlag: Besuche einen Dealer  mit beiden Grössen "in stock" oder besuche einen unserer Testcenter.


----------



## Osti (12. Juli 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Osti,
> 
> wichtig ist einzig und alleine, die für Dich optimale Grösse zu finden. Mein Vorschlag: Besuche einen Dealer  mit beiden Grössen "in stock" oder besuche einen unserer Testcenter.



Tja,

auf der Suche nach der richtigen Größe bin ich ja gerade.... 
Das RM7 in 18" finde ich eigentlich passend, hätte aber lieber nen etwas kürzeres Oberrohr. Werde mir heute mal nen kürzeren Diabolus Vorbau holen. Das Oberrohr vom 16,5" ist allerdings schon 3,5cm kürzer....hmmm, evt. etwas viel.  Wobei es sich mit der VRO-Kombi wiedre ausgehen könnte... (Grummel).

Mal schauen, es gibt noch zwei weitere Rocky-Dealer in der Umgebung evt. habe die ja was in 16,5" da. 

Osti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2004)

Also wenn du damit auch Touren fahren willst, dann stellt sich die Frage doch gar net.
Nimm auf jeden Fall des 18 Zoll.
Bei deiner Körpergröße sind 16.5 auf jeden Fall zu klein.
Und mit dem verschieben ist echt net viel.
Es sei denn du willst nur springen, dann hat es einen Vorteil.
Aber des geht mit dem 18ner auch.

G.


----------



## Osti (12. Juli 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn du damit auch Touren fahren willst, dann stellt sich die Frage doch gar net.
> Nimm auf jeden Fall des 18 Zoll.
> Bei deiner Körpergröße sind 16.5 auf jeden Fall zu klein.
> Und mit dem verschieben ist echt net viel.
> ...



Leider ist es nur noch in 16,5" da, und da es bereits ein 2003er Rahmen ist, wäre es noch für nen special price. Ansonsten würde ich auch den 18"-Rahmen bevorzugen. Hoffe ich kann in den nächsten Tagen mal eins in 16,5" probefahren um zu sehen, ob es taugt....

Danke,

Osti


----------



## Radical_53 (12. Juli 2004)

Ich denke es ist Geschmackssache. Ich bin 1.92 groß und fahre lieber kleine als große Rahmen. Hab jetzt einen in 18" und einen in 17.5", ist einfach handlicher. 
"Größer" machen kannst es wie ich finde wesentlich einfacher, als ein großes Bike kleiner machen.


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Juli 2004)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> "Größer" machen kannst es wie ich finde wesentlich einfacher, als ein großes Bike kleiner machen.


find ich jetzt nicht unbedingt...


nee, kannst dir ja an dein bike mal nen richtig kurzen vorbau hinschrauben. ich habs heut mal gemacht, auf´m trail is schon geil (allerdings hab ich nicht so richtig viel unterschied gemerkt...) aber bergauf kannst du das einfach vergessen! also a paar vereinzelte höhenmeter gehen schon (schieben ehh), aber nen 1000 hm-anstieg mag ich damit nicht fahren!

das im bikepark und so handlicher ist, ist schon klar, aber zum lift fahren hast du ja dein rm 7, oder?


----------



## Osti (13. Juli 2004)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> find ich jetzt nicht unbedingt...
> 
> 
> nee, kannst dir ja an dein bike mal nen richtig kurzen vorbau hinschrauben. ich habs heut mal gemacht, auf´m trail is schon geil (allerdings hab ich nicht so richtig viel unterschied gemerkt...) aber bergauf kannst du das einfach vergessen! also a paar vereinzelte höhenmeter gehen schon (schieben ehh), aber nen 1000 hm-anstieg mag ich damit nicht fahren!
> ...



yupp, zum Liften habe ich das RM7. Da bin ich früher mit leichterer Ausstattung auch 30-35km Touren mit gefahren. Im DH ist es mir persönlich nen Tacken zu lang (auch wenn ich mich auf dem Rad sehr wohl fühle). Habe gestern fürs RM7 nen kurzen Diabolus Vorbau geholt, damit der Lenker etwas höher und weiter zu mir kommt, ich also noch etwas aufrechter sitze. Dies Rad ist allerdings wirklich nur noch für bergab. Der Rocky-Händler, bei dem ich gestern war, hatte leider kein aufgebautes Switch da, meinte aber auf jeden Fall 18" oder evt. auch 19,5"      für Tourentauglichkeit.  Werde heute Abend nochmal zu nem anderen Rocky-Händler in der Gegend fahren und nen Switch in 18" ausprobieren. Dann werden wir sehen....

Gruß,

Osti


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2004)

Seh das auch so   
Mein Reaper hab ich in 18 Zoll (bin auch 192). Ist halt ein Spielbike.
Bin damit auch ewig Touren gefahren ( Standarttour 900 Hm). Geht grade so.
Mein Switch hab ich aber lieber zu meiner Körpergröße in 19.5 Zoll genommen. 
Und das war kein Fehler. Fährt sich deshalb auch spielerisch.
Also mein Rat. Wennst du wirklich Touren damit fahren willst schnapp dir irgendwo ein 18ner.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2004)

Osti schrieb:
			
		

> yupp, zum Liften habe ich das RM7. Da bin ich früher mit leichterer Ausstattung auch 30-35km Touren mit gefahren. Im DH ist es mir persönlich nen Tacken zu lang (auch wenn ich mich auf dem Rad sehr wohl fühle). Habe gestern fürs RM7 nen kurzen Diabolus Vorbau geholt, damit der Lenker etwas höher und weiter zu mir kommt, ich also noch etwas aufrechter sitze. Dies Rad ist allerdings wirklich nur noch für bergab. Der Rocky-Händler, bei dem ich gestern war, hatte leider kein aufgebautes Switch da, meinte aber auf jeden Fall 18" oder evt. auch 19,5"      für Tourentauglichkeit.  Werde heute Abend nochmal zu nem anderen Rocky-Händler in der Gegend fahren und nen Switch in 18" ausprobieren. Dann werden wir sehen....
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Osti



Jetzt bist du mir mit deinem Beitrag dazwischengekommen  
Aber paßt ja trotzdem.
19.5 Zoll wäre für dich schon ein wenig zu groß  
Dein Händler scheint ein CCler zu sein 

G.


----------



## Radical_53 (13. Juli 2004)

@chickenway user: Ich hab ja bei mir schon einen sehr kurzen Vorbau, integriert in der oberen Gabelbrücke eben. 
Zugegebenermaßen hab ich mir da nach den ersten 2-3 Ausfahrten einen Längeren besorgt, allerdings auch nur von ~45mm auf ~70mm Länge, womit's echt sehr gut gepaßt hat.
Die Länge kam dann eben durch ne gekröpfte Sattelstütze.
Für mich fährt sich das eben schöner, als mit nem großen Rahmen und kurzer gerader Stütze.
Ich bin ~8 Jahre lang einen 20" Rahmen gefahren, der eigentlich eher richtig für meine Körpergröße wäre. Nicht, daß sich das schlecht gefahren hat. Nur: In 18" fahr ich's halt lieber, es ist wendiger und der Rahmen fühlt sich nicht so behäbig an.
Mein Cove jetzt ist sogar nur 17.5", ist eben eine Geschmackssache. Ich fahr um ehrlich zu sein meistens echt nur Touren mit den Rädern, und hab's eben trotzdem lieber so.
Probefahrt bei besonders kleinen Rahmen ist zwar sicherlich angebracht, aber es hat wie ich meine auch andere Vorteile.
Z.B. daß ein kleinerer Rahmen eher steifer und leichter ist als ein großer Rahmen, man spart am kompletten Rad damit wie ich meine eher Gewicht.


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Juli 2004)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> @chickenway user: Ich hab ja bei mir schon einen sehr kurzen Vorbau, integriert in der oberen Gabelbrücke eben.
> Zugegebenermaßen hab ich mir da nach den ersten 2-3 Ausfahrten einen Längeren besorgt, allerdings auch nur von ~45mm auf ~70mm Länge, womit's echt sehr gut gepaßt hat.
> Die Länge kam dann eben durch ne gekröpfte Sattelstütze.
> Für mich fährt sich das eben schöner, als mit nem großen Rahmen und kurzer gerader Stütze.
> ...



wie du oben schon geschrieben hast, geschmackssache! aber bei deinem 17,5er kannst du ja nicht mal mit langer sattelstütze deine beine gescheit ausstrecken. und ne lange sattelstütze kannst du dann auch nicht ganz versenken, odr?

ich mag halt zu kurz nicht. vor allem wenns bergauf geht... gekröpfte sattelstütze is ehh klar!

ps: wo merkt ihr denn die wendigkeit so bsonders die wendigkeit? ich hab die irgendwie noch nie so richtig vermisst??? so was kleines ist schon agiler, abr ich mag ja mit dem ding touren fahren und nicht 360s springen!


----------



## krankedbiker (13. Juli 2004)

Klein ist halt einfach besser! Das sieht halt viel stylischer aus. 
Du würdest doch auch nen Mercedes SL lieber wie nen großen Sprinter fahren.


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Juli 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Klein ist halt einfach besser! Das sieht halt viel stylischer aus.
> Du würdest doch auch nen Mercedes SL lieber wie nen großen Sprinter fahren.



das ist auch ein bisschen was anderes... zum rumheizen hat der sl schon vorteile, aber sobald ich mein bike mitnehmen mag... also ich hätte definitiv lieber nen sprinter!

definier mal was an klein besser ist. außer das es besser ausschaut, klar, ich kann eigentlich höhere bunnyhops machen, doch da es auch zum tourenfahren herhalten soll brauch er ne längere sattelstütze, die sich dann wiederrum weniger weit versenken lässt! also is da eigentlich kein vorteil...


----------



## krankedbiker (13. Juli 2004)

vielleicht hast du recht! Das mit dem Sprinter war auch ein blödes Beispiel.

Mal was ganz anderes. kann es sein das das 04er Switch in 16,5" nen verdammt steilen Lenkwinkel hat? Das ist mir jetz schon öfters aufgefallen. Ich finde das sieht sehr merkwürdig aus


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Juli 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht hast du recht! Das mit dem Sprinter war auch ein blödes Beispiel.
> 
> Mal was ganz anderes. kann es sein das das 04er Switch in 16,5" nen verdammt steilen Lenkwinkel hat? Das ist mir jetz schon öfters aufgefallen. Ich finde das sieht sehr merkwürdig aus



vielleicht einigen wir uns ja drauf, das ein radl bergauf passen sollte aber bergab ruhig zu klein sein darf. und das man da halt seine prioritäten setzen muss...


----------



## Radical_53 (13. Juli 2004)

@chickenway-user: Doch, zum Glück kann ich bei mir die Stütze ganz versenken. Das war für mich ein Argument beim Kauf, hab jetzt eben noch ne gute alte Syncros Stütze mit sagenhaften 425mm ergattern können  Da haut das schon hin.
Vorher bei meinem GT hatt ich erst eine 350er, da hat's fast gepaßt, bei der 400er war's dann satt genug. Sollte also jetzt auch noch passen.

Wendiger ist es in engen Kehren oder in schnellen Kurven, bzw. da find ich klein angenehmer. Man kann das Rad eher wie ne MX mit den Knien lenken, das gelingt mir bei großen Rahmen nicht so.


----------



## Osti (13. Juli 2004)

So Mädels,

ich bins in 18" und 16,5" probegefahren. Ich brauche auf jeden Fall 18". Das 16,5" ist zwar schön quirlig zu fahren und zum hüpfen gut, aber um mal ne Tour und dann auch noch bergauf zu fahren ist es definitiv zu klein. Sattelhöhe war optimal und der Vorbau war auch ca. 70mm, aber es taugte einfach nicht. Das 18" passte hingegen wie angegossen. 

Danke für Eure Anregungen!

Osti


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Juli 2004)

sag ich doch...  

@osti: du bist aus augsburg... wo gehst du denn da immer hin zum biken??? achja, bozen  (hab ich grad bei deinen foto´s entdeckt...) mein rocky war auch schon da!

@radical: hab ne 400er stütze und die muß ich bei meinem 19" rahmen schon ganz rausziehen... naja, was solls, solang wir alle glücklich sind mit unseren hobeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (14. Juli 2004)

@chickenway-user: Der letzte Satz ist gut!   Genau darum geht's! Ich wollt halt nur mal aufzeigen, daß ich lange "groß" gefahren bin, aber mittlerweile mit "klein" mehr Spaß hab.

Wenn Osti ja nu die passende Größe hat, umso besser!


----------



## Osti (14. Juli 2004)

@chickenway-user:

Yupp, in Bozen waren mer einmal mit Daffy, Blondfeld und Lasse. Anonsten war ich jetzt noch in Hindelang und B'mais. Demnächst wollte ich mal nach Leogang und Saalbach. Und im August zum Bike-Attack nach Lenzerheide. Ansonsten fahre ich in Augsburg eher Touren in den westlichen Wäldern. 


@all:

leider kann ich nun nicht mehr das Schnäppchen in 16,5" schiessen, allerdings bin ich gestern ja das Switch in 18" probegefahren und das war nen Ltd. Edition von 03. Ebenfalls seeeeehr lecker...........      

Gruß,

Osti


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2004)

Hey Osti,
wir fahrn auch in Lenzerheide mit.
Da sieht man sich ja. Wir sind die die in der Startaufstellung dann ganz hinten stehen  

G.


----------



## Osti (14. Juli 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Osti,
> wir fahrn auch in Lenzerheide mit.
> Da sieht man sich ja. Wir sind die die in der Startaufstellung dann ganz hinten stehen
> 
> G.



Dann lass uns auf jeden Fall nen Rocky Mountain IBC Grillabend machen in Lenzerheide  

Nen Switch mit 150/150 wäre übrigens das perfekte Bike für den Bike-Attack!

Osti


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Juli 2004)

Osti schrieb:
			
		

> @chickenway-user:
> 
> Yupp, in Bozen waren mer einmal mit Daffy, Blondfeld und Lasse. Anonsten war ich jetzt noch in Hindelang und B'mais. Demnächst wollte ich mal nach Leogang und Saalbach. Und im August zum Bike-Attack nach Lenzerheide. Ansonsten fahre ich in Augsburg eher Touren in den westlichen Wäldern.



deshalb kamen mir die bikes da so bekannt vor... (die vom blondie und vom daffy...)

schnäppchen gibts sicher auch in 18". mußt halt a bissle suchen... (wie teuer sollte das in 16,5 denn sein???) und schau das du das L.E. erwischt, ist viel schöner...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2004)

Osti schrieb:
			
		

> Dann lass uns auf jeden Fall nen Rocky Mountain IBC Grillabend machen in Lenzerheide
> 
> Nen Switch mit 150/150 wäre übrigens das perfekte Bike für den Bike-Attack!
> 
> Osti


----------



## krankedbiker (18. Juli 2004)

Hey Osti,

was kostet der Switch Rahmen in 16,5" denn bei deinem Händler? Du hast doch gesagt der wäre recht günstig. War doch ein 03er oder?


----------

